# Sommerschlußverkauf



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Ihrs,

grad entdeckt - der Sommer geht zu Ende und die Händler wollen Platz schaffen. 

Zum Beispiel könnt Ihr jetzt Pflanzen schnappen - bei Nymphaion.de gibt es noch bis zum 5. September 20 % auf fast alle Pflanzen.

Bei zooviel.de gibt es im Ladengeschäft am 28.08. alle Teichfische zum halben Preis. 

Also macht die Augen auf...ihr werdet bestimmt auch bei Euch in der Umgebung fündig!

Ach, und bevor ich als vergesse: Bei Aldi-Nord gibt es am Montag wieder Laubschutznetze!

Edit: Diese Angebote sind schon abgelaufen - bitte unten gucken!


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sommerschlußverkauf*

Danke Christine für die Tipps!

Ab Montag Laubschutznetze - toll, und wir sind nicht da (wir sind auf Hiddensee, und da gibts kein Aldi und extra mit der Fähre rüberzufahren lohnt wohl auch nicht )


----------



## Doris (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sommerschlußverkauf*

Guten Morgen

Danke Elschen... mir fehlt ja noch eins für meine Minis...

Und für alle die so viel Glück mit Schmutzwassertauchpumpen haben wie wir
 ... die gibts auch ab Montag bei  Aldi-Nord​


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sommerschlußverkauf*

 

Mit ist da grad ein Fehler aufgefallen: Das Laubschutznetz gibt es schon seit diesem Montag - also schnell hin!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sommerschlußverkauf*



bei *hellweg *gibts derzeit 20% auf alle *teichpflege - und teichfutterartikel*


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sommerschlußverkauf*

Moin, ich muss es noch mal hochholen:

Für alle, die Platz und Lust haben:

Beim Palmenmann gibt es noch bis Ende September 30% Rabatt auf alles - also die Gelegenheit sich mit Palmen, Bananen und anderen Exoten einzudecken!

Liebe Grüße
Christine
die leider nicht genug Winterquartiere für Palmen etc. hat


----------



## hoboo34 (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sommerschlußverkauf*



> Bei Aldi-Nord gibt es am Montag wieder Laubschutznetze!



Im Süden auch 
Das sind aber die, die (aus meiner Sicht) absolut nichts taugen. Die bekommst du auch im Baumarkt hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sommerschlußverkauf*

Hi Frank - die Aktion ist schon abgelaufen!

PS: Ich bin mit meinem Aldi-Netz sehr zufrieden!


----------

